# Bikeshops im Internet



## Fie (17. Mai 2010)

Hallole "Ladies" 

mich würde mal interessieren, bei welchen Onlinebikeshops ihr bestellt und bevorzugt! Was bestellt ihr hauptsächlich online? Bekleidung? Biketeile? Komplette Bikes?

Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## MelleD (17. Mai 2010)

Hauptsächlich Klamotten, was auch sonst? 
Meistens bei Hibike oder Bike-Mailorder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Mai 2010)

Meine Favoriten: Hibike (daher habe ich meine 5.10s und meinen Fullfacehelm, Lieferzeit akzeptabel), Stadler (Hosen zum Rennradeln, allerdings sind die Lieferzeiten eine Frechheit!) und H&S (den Rest, superschnelle Lieferung!). MTB-Klamotten bekomme ich vom Sponsor...


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2010)

Kleinteile aus dem INet (die üblichen Verdächtigen: Bike-Mailorder, Bike-Components, Roseversand, CRC, ...)

teurere Sachen (auf die ich auch ein paar Tage warten kann) und Bikes (zumindest die Rahmen) vom local Dealer im nächsten Kaff

Kleidung und Kleinteile die schnell gehen sollen im großen Fahrradladen (wozu wohnt man denn beim Ladengeschäft von Hibike um die Ecke )

Viele Sachen kaufe ich allerdings auch gebraucht oder "neuwertig" (also was so an OEM Teilen von Kompletträdern runterfliegt) entweder hier im Bikemarkt oder in der Bucht. Da ist's dann eben nicht planbar, was man für welchen Preis bekommt. Eigentlich ist das nur was für die Freude am Stöbern, fürs Auffüllen der Ersatzteilsammlung oder für langfristige Projekte.


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. Mai 2010)

"ChainReactionCycles" - is mein Dealer! (CrC - s. Scylla)

bei den anderen musste ich mich immer mit irgendwas rumärgern...spät geliefert, nicht geliefert etc pp.
drum nehm ich nurnoch den...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Mai 2010)

gute Erfahrungen mit hibike (wobei ich da lieber selbst in den Laden fahre) und bike24, H&S...
Klamotten kaufe ich gerne bei 2legs


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> "ChainReactionCycles" - is mein Dealer! (CrC - s. Scylla)
> 
> bei den anderen musste ich mich immer mit irgendwas rumärgern...spät geliefert, nicht geliefert etc pp.
> drum nehm ich nurnoch den...



hmmm, so rosig seh ich das nicht!
ich warte seit 2 monaten auf eine kurbel bzw. mein geld dafür zurück, und das backplate der kefü, die ich dort bestellt habe (damals: status "auf lager") kam bei der lieferung heute morgen auch nicht mit... nochmal geschaut, jetzt hat's den status "nicht mehr erhältlich". crc ist eigentlich der laden, über den ich mich schon am meisten geärgert habe und wo ich nur bestelle, wenn es wahnsinnig viel billiger ist als anderswo, oder sonst nirgends erhältlich


----------



## Fie (17. Mai 2010)

Bei hibike warte ich jetzt schon die 2te Woche auf meine Lieferung. 

Ich weiß nicht, wieso die etwas anbieten, dass sie erst mal selber bestellen müssen! Ich bin grad ziemlich generv von hibike!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> hmmm, so rosig seh ich das nicht!
> ich warte seit 2 monaten auf eine kurbel bzw. mein geld dafür zurück, und das backplate der kefü, die ich dort bestellt habe (damals: status "auf lager") kam bei der lieferung heute morgen auch nicht mit... nochmal geschaut, jetzt hat's den status "nicht mehr erhältlich". crc ist eigentlich der laden, über den ich mich schon am meisten geärgert habe und wo ich nur bestelle, wenn es wahnsinnig viel billiger ist als anderswo, oder sonst nirgends erhältlich


na da sieht man mal wieder wie indifiduäl solche Eindrücke/Erfahrungen sind


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Bei hibike warte ich jetzt schon die 2te Woche auf meine Lieferung.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wieso die etwas anbieten, dass sie erst mal selber bestellen müssen! Ich bin grad ziemlich generv von hibike!!!



bei denen finde ich das ja schon ok. da kann man nämlich den lagerstatus abrufen, und wenn da dann sowas steht wie "erwarten wareneingang vom lieferanten in..." einfach woanders bestellen . da stimmen die angaben auch wenigstens. 

mich regt's auf, wenn man einen angeblich sofort ab lager lieferbaren artikel bestellt, der sich dann doch als nicht lieferbar rausstellt... und wenn das geld, das man dafür per vorkasse gelöhnt hat auch nicht wiederkommt! bei hibike kannst du stornieren und hast innerhalb von weniger als einer woche dein geld zurück.


----------



## Honigblume (17. Mai 2010)

Ich kauf im Netz Kleinteile wie Reifen, Bremsbeläge, Radcomputer usw.
Hab bisher bei H&S und bike components gekauft, H&S glänzt mit sehr schnellen Lieferungen.
Bei Rose hab ich auch schon gekauft, allerdings vor Ort und, äh, ja, war ne einmalige Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (17. Mai 2010)

Bestelle Teile und Klamotten zumeist bei Bike24 und Rose.
Bei bd. kann man auf Rechnung zahlen, sodaß man sich bei Klamotten mehrere Größen zur Auswahl bestellen kann, ohne gleich Millionen mit Vorkasse o.ä in dunkle Kanäle zu versenken. Lieferstatus wird wirklich immer aktualisiert, und die Lieferzeiten sind einfach .
Was es bei den bd. oben genannten nicht gibt bei Hibike und Bikemailorder. Für alles Andere, was nicht unbedingt neu sein muß, wühle ich gern mal am E-Bucht-Tisch.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bestell oft bei Rose, da hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, vor allem Werkzeug haben die sehr viel Auswahl. Bei Shimano Pedalen oft sehr günstig. Actionsports sind auch okay. CrC hat mein Mann eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch beim Stadler kommt oft was Falsches, Rücksendungen muss man selber bezahlen. Bestellen mag ich da eigentlich nichts mehr.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Mai 2010)

von hibike  bin ich auch sehr angenervt- die haben oft bei online verfügbarkeit : sofort verfügbar steh´n - un d dann kriegste die mitteilung : oh , das hat wohl einer nicht aktualisiert ... dumm gelaufen . das is `n scheiss service ....
bestelle entweder bei bike components oder bei bikemailorder .schnell - und bisher immer ohne probleme .- greez , kati


----------

